
Bernard Bailyn, Eminent Historian of Early America, Dies at 97 - benbreen
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/07/books/bernard-bailyn-dead.html
======
welcometomiami
I took an entry-level lecture course, taught by his son Charles, on current
topics (as of 2007) in astrophysics, and it was wonderful and engaging. Quite
the family.

~~~
mturmon
I viewed what might be the same course online. It’s a great class:
[https://oyc.yale.edu/astronomy/astr-160](https://oyc.yale.edu/astronomy/astr-160)

